
Escapes.js – Retro ANSI art in JavaScript - llambda
http://creativejs.com/2012/02/ansi-escapes-js/
======
dugmartin
I used to use TheDraw to add intro animations to my freshman CS assignments
(1989-1990). At first the TAs thought it was funny but then I guess it annoyed
them because it screwed up their automated graders.

~~~
reduxredacted
Have you ever found a replacement that works suitably without having to use
DosBox?

------
51Cards
It takes me back. I need to go and dig out some of those ANSI animations I
made for my BBS back in 1989/90.

------
cranklin
Ahh memories. I remember ansi.sys was susceptible to ansi bombs. Keyboard
remaps, dedicated print, etc.

------
daviddaviddavid
That beautiful neon banner makes the page almost totally unnavigable for me
(Firefox 10/Centos).

------
loceng
I haven't seen ASCII art in so long. The nostalgia just made me perk up and
giggle.

------
there
previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3596487>

